
Koa – Next Generation Web Framework for Node.js - striking
http://koajs.com/
======
kolev
It's not new and it's been a "next generation framework" for years.

------
iatek
Cool, but how does templating work? Can I use Jade/EJS/HAML/etc.. ?

~~~
striking
[https://github.com/koajs/koa/wiki#templating](https://github.com/koajs/koa/wiki#templating)

